# Gr A R32 Race Video (1991)



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

YouTube - 9789FD3's Channel


Enjoy 32 owners:bowdown1:


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Good find matty. 49secs in makes me chuckle - the look on the guys face when the fuel hits his arm...


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice one  had one with just the taisan but it is gone from youtube now.


----------



## EssexStu (Apr 25, 2005)

bit of fuel on side of the car and driver, quick wipe with hand... thats fineeee


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

nice video,

the fuel is to cool down the driver :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Are they just tightening the wheels in the pit stop?


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice find matty, love the old Gr A stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

anyone know what's the size of group A wheels?


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Gr A R32 Race Video (1991*

Nice one Matty,

C'mon find us some more !


Baz :runaway::runaway:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

kannibal said:


> anyone know what's the size of group A wheels?


18" x 10"


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Never seen this clip before.
Awesome Gr A!!!:bowdown1:
Cheers Matty.


----------



## Michicop (Feb 24, 2007)

1st Gear left down? Is this common? It was first up in my gtst...


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

It's dogleg gearbox, which makes 2nd to 3rd and 4th to 5th straight.

You don't need 1st most of time anyway.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Didn't know "the driftking" raced the Taisan back in those days 
Nice find Matty :thumbsup:


----------

